# Just a Box



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a show and tell box



Magnets From:
K&J Magnetics - Products
http://www.kjmagnetics.com/products.asp?cat=10

Bj


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's a beautiful box Bob
very nice detail. 
john


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

very nice idea , Bob !


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh Yes Bob ....thank you for the magnet link !!!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*My box??????????*

Hey Bj, being a retired Tool and Die Maker myself. How soon can I expect to recieve a box with the 20 inside?  Living on a fixed income you know.  
That is a nice looking box tho and I love the bow on top.  

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Dave
I love to make things out of scrap wood b/4 it 
becomes firewood 
I'm From the old school use it if you can if not keep in a box fore every and I many of them all over the shop and in the back room for the shop.

Have a good one 
Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks John and Dusty56
And you're welcome for the link,it's a great spot to get them from.(magnets)
I use them all the time on many items,I just ordered 100 more of the
.250 " x .250" and .125" x .500" I should have them in less than a week.
Great shipper and fast with no nag spam after sale.

Have a good weekend
Bj


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I like the box,but don't understand it or how it is or isn't supposed to work.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry
The box as a trick base,you would pop it in from the bottom and it will snap into place with help of the magnet and the screw, in the slot that holds the base.
The top is free so to speak but it can't come off and when you hand it to someone the 1st thing they try and do is turn the bow to open it.
Looking for the latch and they can spend hours trying to open it.
But you are the only one that knows the trick to open it.
A small card in front of the magnet and the screw in the base and the base drops out, just that quick once you know the trick.

The key is the size of the base it must look like it can't come out,move just a bit but not pop out because the magnet pull it right back in to place (locked in)

Have a good weekend
Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a redo, to fix the type O's
----------------------
Hi Jerry
The box has a trick base,you would pop it in from the bottom and it will snap into place with help of the magnet and the screw, in the slot that holds the base.
The top is free so to speak but it can't come off and when you hand it to someone the 1st thing they try and do is turn the bow to open it.
Looking for the latch and they can spend hours trying to open it.
But you are the only one that knows the trick to open it.
A small card in front of the magnet and the screw in the base and the base drops out, just that quick once you know the trick.

The key is the size of the base it must look like it can't come out, move just a bit but not pop out because the magnet will pull it right back in to place (now it's locked in place again)

Have a good weekend
Bj


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Bob, thats an awesome box. I really like how you made the exterior look, well done!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mark
I have one more I'm going to post, it's the same type (magic trick box) but it's a hard one to make because of the super hard 45 deg.cuts to make the corner parts.
But I have come up with a jig to sand the parts to size on a belt sander.
I will post it also.
The parts are cut at a 45 deg. on 2 sides (that's the hard part) ,the parts start out as a walnut stock .250" thick x .750 wide x .750" long then are sanded with 220 paper to make the corner parts. (8 corners total)

Have a good weekend
Bj


----------

